# Wo Alchimist "Meister der Tränke" lernen? Nur Wo?



## Teli1981 (23. Januar 2011)

hallo zusammen,

ich habe sehr lange nicht mehr wow gespielt und möchte jetzt meinen alchi gern von transmutieren auf tränke spezialisieren. kann mir jemand von euch sagen, wie und wo das geht und was das kostet?

danke im vorraus...


----------



## Manaori (23. Januar 2011)

Also... in Shattrath, unteres Viertel, bei den Arakkoatypen, da gibt dir der Alchilehrer eine Quest, mit der du zum Meister der Elixiere wirst... wie genau das allerdings geht, wenn amn schon eine Spezialisierung hat, weiß ich gerade nicht :S Vielleicht einfach mal hinschauen und sehen obs geht?


----------



## cell81469 (23. Januar 2011)

Wenn allianzler bist in Ehrenfeste isn Turm mit alchi bedarf und Reagenzien händler da is die quest für pot alchi. Trans mutation is in Nethersturm und Elixier da wo Manaori gesagt hat.

Das ganze kostet aber nur war wenn die sachen für die quest kaufst oder verlernen willst deine specc um ne andere zu nehmen.

Am einfachsten is das ganze wenn Transmutation machst dann verlernst für 150g und das nimmst was haben willst weil bei elixier und tränkt musst in inis quests erledigen.


----------



## Grushdak (23. Januar 2011)

War es nicht mal so, daß man zum "Um/Verlernen" nur nen Goldbetrag bezahlen musste,
die andere Quest nur annehmen brauchte und sie gleich abgeben konnte ... oder so ähnlich?
Ich meine, man musste "früher" die Spezialisierungsquest nicht durchziehen,
wenn man schonmal eine Spezialisierung hatte.

Jedenfalls hatte ich es vor langem mal mit meinem Hordie gemacht,
da ich so die leichtere Spezialisierungsquest machte, um eigentlich dann ne andere Spezialisierung zu erlernen.

*Irrtümer nicht ausgeschlossen*

ps. Es gibt hier auch ein Alchemie-Forenbereich. 

greetz


----------



## madmurdock (23. Januar 2011)

Hier steht alles:

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/122877-spezialisierungswechsel-alchie/page__view__findpost__p__2270123


----------



## Anglus (23. Januar 2011)

madmurdock schrieb:


> Hier steht alles:
> 
> http://forum.buffed....ost__p__2270123



Aber da mit cata die spezis weg sind zb als alchi ist es jetzt völlig egal was du für ne spezi hattest da man die proccs trotzdem hat,egal ob für tränke,Fläschen oder fürs Transen.
Und die anderen Berufe zb Schmiedekunst gibts auch keine spezis mehr,ein Schmied kann jetzt alles herstellen,egal ob waffen,Rüssi usw.

mfg


----------



## Grushdak (23. Januar 2011)

Anglus, unterlass bitte das Crossposting!
Es reicht, wenn Du hier einmal den Post schreibst!


----------



## madmurdock (23. Januar 2011)

Anglus schrieb:


> Aber da mit cata die spezis weg sind zb als alchi ist es jetzt völlig egal was du für ne spezi hattest da man die proccs trotzdem hat,egal ob für tränke,Fläschen oder fürs Transen.
> Und die anderen Berufe zb Schmiedekunst gibts auch keine spezis mehr,ein Schmied kann jetzt alles herstellen,egal ob waffen,Rüssi usw.
> 
> mfg



Man, hört doch bitte auf Halbwissen zu verbreiten!!!

Sowohl Alchi und auch Ingi hat noch seine Spezis... Kann den Typ nicht mal jemand eine paddeln? ARGS. Wieso müssen immer Leute ihren Senf dazu abgeben, obwohl sie anscheinend noch nicht mal den Beruf betreiben? Fragen über Fragen.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5KT2BJzAwbU&playnext=1&list=PLAFAB02F9DBFD0156&index=14 (Dieter Nuhr)


----------



## Anglus (23. Januar 2011)

madmurdock schrieb:


> Man, hört doch bitte auf Halbwissen zu verbreiten!!!
> 
> Sowohl Alchi und auch Ingi hat noch seine Spezis... Kann den Typ nicht mal jemand eine paddeln? ARGS. Wieso müssen immer Leute ihren Senf dazu abgeben, obwohl sie anscheinend noch nicht mal den Beruf betreiben? Fragen über Fragen.
> 
> http://www.youtube.c...FD0156&index=14 (Dieter Nuhr)



Erstmal brauchst du hier niemand beleidigen(nebenbei reportet) und zweitens hab ich nicht gesagt das die Spezis weg sind,sie bringen dir nur nix mehr da man die proccs jetzt immer hat.Und ja ich hab die Berufe auch und es ist so also nix mit halbwissen.


----------



## Anglus (23. Januar 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Anglus, unterlass bitte das Crossposting!
> Es reicht, wenn Du hier einmal den Post schreibst!



So nebenbei,ich kann postst schreiben soviel ich will solange es nicht zum selben Thema bzw anderer Beitrag ist.


----------



## Grushdak (23. Januar 2011)

Crossposting ist nunmal nicht erwünscht, egal was Du meinst, zu wollen!



Anglus schrieb:


> ... und zweitens hab ich nicht gesagt das die Spezis weg sind, ....


Neiiieeen, hast Du natürlich nicht.
Schon traurig, wenn Du nicht mal mehr weißt geschweige denn lesen kannst, was Du selber geschrieben hast.

*->*


Anglus schrieb:


> Aber da mit cata die spezis weg sind zb als alchi ...



*Aber lassen wir das nun! *


----------



## Maladin (23. Januar 2011)

Seid doch lieb zueinander. Paddeln möchte ich hier nicht unbedingt. Es geht hier doch maximal um nen Knallerbsenstrauch.

/wink maladin


----------

